# Summer Bedding



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

The spring flowers this year have been beautifull due to the warm dry spells we have had, the bright sun has caused the Tulips etc to drop a bit early well mine have anyway if you want to keep the bulbs for next year dig them up snap any seed heads off and lie them either outside in the sun too dry of or put in the shed till planting time in September.This also applies too Hyacinths obviously the May flowering Tulips will just be starting to show colour .

Summer bedding dont plant them yet its still far too early a frost is forecast up here in Northumberland tonight you will just loose them all. Leave them under the care of the garden centers till about 2nd week in May some fruit shops, garden centers are selling them and have been for a few weeks now because they want you to buy more if you loose them. If you have planted out and there is a frost if you spinkle cold water on the plants with the rose on your watering can early morning before the sun catches the leaves you may save them, its the sun that defrosts the leaves and the cells in the leaves burst causing the leaves to go black and die .If you want to make a hanging basket or two and have a greenhouse you can grow them on in there and hang them up when the plants are growing. Its not good practice planting a hanging basket then hanging it streight up the plants get battered with the wind and dry out before they have a chance to root into the new compost. Use moss, liners, or even bin bags. I prefer to use moss sit the baskets on a plant pot in your greenhouse or conservatory yours will be further on and better than your neighbours . Im going to empty my tubs next week you can keep polyanthus plants just plant them in a row in a spare patch of the garden till next year if they grow big split them up with a spade,fork or knife,I take the top 6 inches of old compost out and replace it every other year with all new compost. I replace the whole lot as that is how you get vine weevil eating your plant roots if the bottom layer of compost and roots are left year after year thisis a great enviroment for the vine weevil lavae, I also flood the tubs with water before replanting this washes out salts that buid up over the winter then top up with new compost ready too plant your impatiens, fuchias, Geraniums, verbena, whatever.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I am so lucky here- Often we can go a year without a frost, and some areas of the garden do not get frosted at all. We can often grow exotics.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Where abouts are you i'll be back , yes your lucky but on the whole the uk get frosts its such a shame to see someone with there garden fully planted and then the next day they tell you they have lost everything. Its because they dont understand people think oh lovely sunny day today or its Easter weekend ill get the garden looking nice a trip down to B&Q there selling impatiens but if you buy them put them in the greenhouse.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

isle of wight - various frost free areas, like ventnor botanical gardens, the island has a very different climate to you- its protected by the solent, areas do get frosts but very minor, it is worth a risk with tender bedding, but jst another 2 weeks makes all the difference


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes seen a programe on tv about Ventor very interesting a fantastic place too live.


----------

